# Money Saver Needed: Snowcake Recipe?



## honeyboxboutique (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi there! I have a 15 year daughter old hooked on Lush products! Now were BOTH hooked on Snowcake. It's irresistible, but expensive at the rate were using it! Does anyone have a reliable melt and pour recipe for Snowcake? Or possibly a fragrance oil to add to my homemade soap? Specific brand of fragrance oil? All advice appreciated! Thanks, Stephanie, HoneyBox Boutique, Ca.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok. Best I can find is that Snowcake smells like marzipan. Marzipan = almond? DayStar is known for having very good dupes of L's fragrances. I don't know if Fluffy Almond Icing is one of the L* dupes but it seems to be a pretty accurate description of sweet almonds.

http://www.daystarsupplies.com/collectionNew-1.htm#FluffyAlmondIcing


----------



## judymoody (May 1, 2013)

I agree - go to Daystar.  They will usually indicate which of their FOs are dupes for Lush fragrances.

IMO, the quality of Lush's soaps is nothing extra.  Cute marketing concept and imaginative scents but most of their soap is M&P and that's easy enough to make at home.


----------



## makemineirish (May 1, 2013)

The other reviewers seem to have you covered.  I just thought it might give you a bit more guidance beyond marzipan to have the ingredient list, taken from https://www.lush.co.uk/product/5698/Snowcake-STAR

Water, Propylene Glycol, Rapeseed Oil and Coconut Oil, *Perfume*, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Sodium Hydroxide, Titanium Dioxide, *Benzoin Resinoid, Rose Absolute, Cassie Absolute*, Sodium Chloride, Glycerine, EDTA, Tetrasodium Etidronate, Benzyl Benzoate, Golden Lustre

The perfume designation is pretty broad, but looking at their ingredient list for other "marzipan" scented items: Marzibain and Smitten,...

It looks as if the fragrance specific ingredients in each are:

Benzoin Resinoid (Styrax benzoin)
Cassie Absolute (Acacia farnesiana)
Rose Absolute (Rosa damascena)
Whole Almond (Prunus dulcis) 

If you talk to a customer service rep at Daystar or another fragrance provider, they might be able to direct you to a better choice given the other "notes" in the scent.  

Good Luck


----------



## honeyboxboutique (May 8, 2013)

Wow! Thank you so much for the information and details given in these posts! I'm going to give it a shot!...I'll post a note when I get a batch finished!  Thanks Again, Stephanie, HoneyBox Boutique, Ca.


----------

